# Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha



## Nightside (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/chains-of-golgotha.html

Finally,a Yarrick book.Totally pumped for this.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

OMG... You make my day dude! 
Realase on Jan but when???


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

[I don't know anything of Yarrick] From the artwork he has the look of a typical stoic [follow the rules to the letter] sort of commissar?

Oh so it's a 128 page, hardback novella.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, another hardback novella - but I think as David Annadale's a lesser known author rather than the limited edition styled novellas as in Promethean Sun, they'll be in the format of _Dark Vengeance_ and _Flesh of Crectica_.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, another hardback novella - but I think as David Annadale's a lesser known author rather than the limited edition styled novellas as in Promethean Sun, they'll be in the format of _Dark Vengeance_ and _Flesh of Crectica_.


Agreed.

I just say this:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/mephiston-lord-of-death.html

It's going to be a expensive month.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> [I don't know anything of Yarrick] From the artwork he has the look of a typical stoic [follow the rules to the letter] sort of commissar?
> 
> Oh so it's a 128 page, hardback novella.


Yarrick is like Ghazghkull Thraka's human nemesis. I love Ghazghkull, so ill be getting this as he's in it too. Who doesn't want to hear from the most powerful Ork Warboss in history.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Yarrick is like Ghazghkull Thraka's human nemesis. I love Ghazghkull, so ill be getting this as he's in it too. Who doesn't want to hear from the most powerful Ork Warboss in history.


Gorgutz 'Ead 'Unter, whose waaaaay cooler (and he'll be waaay bigga one day) than Ghazghkull.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Never heard of David Annandale. Considering he seems to have come from nowhere to write novellas about two of the most iconic 40k characters ever, I'm going to assume he is held in high esteem by BL. I hope this turns out to be true.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Gorgutz 'Ead 'Unter, whose waaaaay cooler (and he'll be waaay bigga one day) than Ghazghkull.
> 
> 
> LotN


Too much dawn of war for you young man! IMO no one is cooler than Ghazghkull!!!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of this is a one off? Or the start of some series of Yarrick vs Ghazghkull?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> Does anyone know of this is a one off? Or the start of some series of Yarrick vs Ghazghkull?


It appears to be only 128 pages, so I wouldn't imagine it's part of a series. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's possible to have a Yarrick's Serie because of the ehort named "Evil Eye" which is an introdution at "Chains of Golgotha" by David Annandale.
Which means, perhaps it's a serie.

May be if the book has enough success, we'll have a following, at least, I hope...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha. I found it a quite good read that really made Yarrick come alive. David Annandale is definitely a rising star in Black Library and I will be looking forward to read Mephiston next.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

How did you get to read it? Both the book and the ebook are still set as preorder only for me?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library always unlocks preordered ebook downloads at 00.00 brittish time on release day. Which is 01.00 danish time.

But the website never gets updated until later in the day. If youve preordered the ebook, check your account downloads and it will be available there.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Just finished Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha. I found it a quite good read that really made Yarrick come alive. David Annandale is definitely a rising star in Black Library and I will be looking forward to read Mephiston next.


Do you think there will be a following?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Alhom said:


> Do you think there will be a following?


Sequel to Chains of Golgotha? I could imagine a story based over Yarrick's hunt with the Black Templars after the Third War for Armageddon.


----------

